# Change of Residence Status in Italy



## rsamuelson (Sep 4, 2020)

I'm in Italy currently on a student visa. My studies are coming to an end and I have significance passive income. Can I complete a change of status _within Italy_ to an Elective Residence Permit?


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

No, you must return to your country of origin to apply for any Italian visa.


----------

